
Let's Encrypt Public Beta Begins Today at 6 PM GMT - mei0Iesh
http://letsencrypt.status.io/
======
lsiunsuex
excuse my ignorance - the website seams more marketing then informational.

So this will generate a real, signed, SSL certificate and install it
automagically in Apache / Nginx / etc... ? For free?

~~~
mei0Iesh
Yes! Only a couple hours left and everyone can try it.

